# Amazon Water Extract



## Piranha-Freak101 (Dec 8, 2010)

hey i just came back from my local fish shop and was thinking is amazon water extract worth buying and how does it look for those who have it


----------



## Johnny_Zanni (Nov 8, 2009)

It is okay. Just makes it look like someone pee'd in your tank


----------



## Piranha-Freak101 (Dec 8, 2010)

lol really its only six bucks but do you think its worth it??


----------



## Johnny_Zanni (Nov 8, 2009)

It would probly make your P's feel a little more comfortable. I bought it when I first started.


----------



## jp80911 (Apr 3, 2008)

if you like the look the its worth it I guess, if you don't then it's not.
pretty much a personal taste thing.


----------



## JoeDizzleMPLS (Nov 5, 2007)

Waste of money IMO, you can add peat to your filters or make your own blackwater extract, should cost you no more than a few dollars for a big bag of peat that will last a LONG time.


----------



## Piranha-Freak101 (Dec 8, 2010)

nice rhom jp!!


----------



## BRUNER247 (Jun 2, 2010)

Some good bogwood or driftwood will leak some tannins also.


----------



## Piranha-Freak101 (Dec 8, 2010)

ok good cause i bought some bogwood


----------



## SandNukka15 (Nov 16, 2010)

yea i wouldnt bother with it my tank already has a tint for the tannis from my mopani wood. It seems like a waste of money


----------



## CLUSTER ONE (Aug 2, 2006)

Like said you can buy it but its alot cheaper to just add a bag of peat to your filter. You can also find diy BWE with peat extract or something like that. Some peopel like the mrky black water natural look while others like crystal clear waters.


----------



## Inflade (Mar 24, 2006)

All depends on what you are after. In my opinion a crystal clear tank is best. If you do want to tint the water I would go with a bag of peat.


----------



## Piranha-Freak101 (Dec 8, 2010)

yea ill do that peat stuff i juss want them to feel at home and make em less shy


----------



## Inflade (Mar 24, 2006)

Try it out and post your results.


----------



## BRUNER247 (Jun 2, 2010)

I lil tint in water color isn't gonna give you the results your wanting. Handfeeding will.


----------



## 02stampede (Jul 20, 2010)

To each his own I guess. I personally like a crystal clear tank. Although my driftwood did tint my water for a few weeks even after washing the heck out of it. If its a comfort thing your'e after I'm curious to see what you find out.


----------



## Sanjo Eel (Aug 21, 2008)

Peat pellets are better than the bottled extract. There are a couple of brands at one of the local shops. I think they like it. Makes em feel more at home.


----------



## JoeDizzleMPLS (Nov 5, 2007)

I make my own blackwater extract by boiling peat for this tank...


----------

